# favorite organic/holistic web site for dogs



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I became interested in this after choosing a hemp collar for Skye. They are so nice and look very comfortable. I also don't like to buy treats made outside the USA (some Canadian exceptions) and I don't give my dogs grains.

For viewing some interesting organic choices, I like Planet Earth and Global Dog - they both have hemp collars, organic treats, fun toys and other interesting products. What are your favorites?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Fortunately there is a store here where I can get most of the holistic stuff I need for my animals. My favorite site for supplements, treats, etc. is http://www.onlynaturalpet.com

They have an amazing diversity of products and customers review them which is helpful, especially when you're trying something new.

That said, I'm a big supporter of local businesses and there are two really good, rescue friendly animal supply stores here so I try to support them as much as possible. The health food store one will order stuff for me too.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Thumbs up







for local businesses. I have a great one here called bone-a-fido. They only carry the best (in opinion) foods and treats and great toys like hurleys and the hemp collars.

They're great about ordering for me - but I like the sites to see what is out there. 

Thanks for the link - I'll be checking it out.


----------

